# Tips for Shooters with Eye Dominance Issues



## grahambiel (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm starting to get back into shooting after several years off and have been trying to build good habits in my form and technique. One thing i've been working on is shooting with both eyes open, I find that when I do it correctly it has really helped shrink my groups. 

However, I have eye co-dominance issues. I'm right eye dominant (and shoot right handed) but my right eye is not strongly dominant, so when hit my anchor, I can only see a blur of the peep rather than being able to see the full outline to confirm proper peep alignment. My current remedy for this is to close one eye to confirm alignment and then open both to take the shot. 

Generally this works but sometimes after I open both eyes again I still get some double vision/strain especially in lower light conditions (presumably because of the restriction of light through the peep). Any tips for guys that either have or have coached others with codominance issues? At this point I'm just experiencing with different things but would love to hear anything that has helped others


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

Put a card on your hat to block your dominate eye from seeing your sight pin. You can now shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## madkasel (Nov 12, 2009)

I found this out about myself THANKS TO THIS BOARD after a life of wondering why my eyes didn't work right when shooting. The gang here helped diagnose it in this thread and offered a number of solutions. I have played around with tape on my glass lens to decent effect but need to work at it more. Essentially, you need to confuse one eye just enough to let the other take dominance.

Read on!









Strange eye dominance or vision issue? Help!


When walking around, driving, etc. I can see just fine. My glasses even take me all the way down to 20/10 vision. No issues. I am right handed and shoot using my right eye while closing my left. I cannot keep both eyes open as everything doubles up on me. I cannot use a shotgun at all for trap...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm left eye dominant and right handed. I close my left eye to make my right eye the dominant....

No Way I'm going to learn to shoot LH bow after 3 & a half decades of archery and 62 years of life shooting everything right handed.

Just like when I'm shooting a rifle and looking through the scope w/right eye and left eye closed. 

I didn't know that I had a dominant opposite eye 'til just a few years ago.

Both eyes open just feels wrong "to me"....Way too much information coming in. 

I'm a finger shooter with my compounds with no problems using a peep and sights.....Not bragging on myself but I'm pretty darn deadly hunting and target shooting.

It just works for _Me._

Just putting in my two cents since I fall into this category..


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cross eye dominance is an issue that can be overcome with the correct training and equipment. Depending on your level of eye dominance, training your non dominant eye can be achieved by using such methods as using a folding shooting eye patch, using chapstick to blur the glasses on the dominant eye, a small piece of scotch tape to blur the dominant eye, a dot placed over your glasses limiting the direct vision of the dominant eye while not interfering with your peripheral vision. Etc. You can start by trying to train your eyes. Here's two methods.
1) get a pair of clear cheap shooting glasses (Safety glasses work as well) Take a piece of sandpaper and completely scratch out the lens over the eye you wish to block out. Wear the glasses for a few hours a day doing normal things around the house.
2) Get a pair of clear cheap shooting glasses (safety glasses work as well) stand in front of a mirror with the glasses on and tale a small piece of scotch tape and place it on the outside of the eye you wish to train covering only the iris of your eye. remove the glasses and use scotch tape to cover the entire inside of the lens except where the scotch tape was placed o the outside. Again, lightly scratch the lens. You should end up with glasses that have a small square covering your iris and pupil.

I've dealt with cross eye dominance for many years. Coming from competition pistol, I've done extensive research on this issue. I'm left handed and right eye dominant. I was taught to shoot rifles right handed, so shooting rifles, or bows I do right handed, but I still shoot pistols left handed. My issue was really brought to light when I started shooting 3 gun. It's something that can be overcome with time and training.


----------



## grahambiel (Jul 31, 2012)

mscott327 said:


> Cross eye dominance is an issue that can be overcome with the correct training and equipment. Depending on your level of eye dominance, training your non dominant eye can be achieved by using such methods as using a folding shooting eye patch, using chapstick to blur the glasses on the dominant eye, a small piece of scotch tape to blur the dominant eye, a dot placed over your glasses limiting the direct vision of the dominant eye while not interfering with your peripheral vision. Etc. You can start by trying to train your eyes. Here's two methods.
> 1) get a pair of clear cheap shooting glasses (Safety glasses work as well) Take a piece of sandpaper and completely scratch out the lens over the eye you wish to block out. Wear the glasses for a few hours a day doing normal things around the house.
> 2) Get a pair of clear cheap shooting glasses (safety glasses work as well) stand in front of a mirror with the glasses on and tale a small piece of scotch tape and place it on the outside of the eye you wish to train covering only the iris of your eye. remove the glasses and use scotch tape to cover the entire inside of the lens except where the scotch tape was placed o the outside. Again, lightly scratch the lens. You should end up with glasses that have a small square covering your iris and pupil.
> 
> I've dealt with cross eye dominance for many years. Coming from competition pistol, I've done extensive research on this issue. I'm left handed and right eye dominant. I was taught to shoot rifles right handed, so shooting rifles, or bows I do right handed, but I still shoot pistols left handed. My issue was really brought to light when I started shooting 3 gun. It's something that can be overcome with time and training.


This is really helpful. I didn’t realize it was possible to train some of this out. When I learned to shoot skeet I had an old guy recommend putting a piece of scotch tape over my shooting glasses if I had issues with it but it’s never bothered me shooting a shotgun because I almost totally ignore the bead when I’m shooting. It definitely comes though with a bow however and sometimes creates some double vision of the pin when I’m focusing on the target

Since I bow hunt I hesitated to use the tape method because I’m not going to wear those glasses in the field. But sounds like what you’re saying is with enough “training” I may be able to ditch the glasses at some point


----------



## Bluetrees (May 25, 2021)

I too have cross eye dominance. After experimenting I found what works for me.
Since I wear prescription glasses I use those but safety glasses or other will also work.

I take clear food wrap and cut a piece to go over the dominant eye lens, stretching out most of the wrinkles.
The non dominant eye takes over. I can still use the formerly dominant eye but my brain has switched over.
I like this since I can still use the covered eye for overall field of vision and seeing in the periphery.

No muss no fuss, no adhesive.
Try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## KitsapDan (Apr 25, 2021)

Right handed with extreme left eye dominance. Started archery this year at 60 yrs old. Shooting lefty and do far do good! Doesn’t hurt that my right shoulder is a bit messed up so not having to draw with it is a positive in my eyes.


----------

